# Specialized shoes-Boa closure reliable?



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm in the market (casually-my Dominators are stinky and sad looking but intact) for new shoes and I like the Specialized road models I bought a year or so ago. Thinking I might try a pair of their mtb shoes. The ones I'm looking at have the new Boa closure at the top--are folks finding this system pretty reliable? If it fails, are the lower two velcro straps sufficient to pedal-limp out of the woods? It has a lifetime warranty but I'm more concerned about getting stuck 10 miles from the trailhead than replacement cost...

Thanks! Steve


----------



## EightEleven (Mar 26, 2013)

I just bought the Specialized Rime. This shoe has the BOA ratchet as well.. They are lifetime warrenty! I have used them on my snowboard boots as well.. Seems great!


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the boa system on my snowboard boots and have had no issues at all in 5 years. I'm just a casual rider but I know my boots get more stress then riding shoes ever would...


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't speak to the Speshy shoe specifically, but I have some Lakes with the BOA system al the way down the tongue- no velcro at all. After about a year of sweaty rides the cables plastic coating wore away, it got rusty and eventually broke. I was easily able to finish my ride, however with this particular shoe replacing the cable is a bit tricky due to the cable "channels" between the tongue and the knob.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have the Rimes and I haven't had any issues- plus you can replace the whole thing I think if they go bad?

Anyways, yeah you can get out with the velcro straps.

I actually really like the Boa because I am super OCD about having even strap pressure on both shoes, and the Boa thing lets me fine tune it exactly


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone--I had my local Speshy dealer order a pair in my size. The manager is a cool guy and he said he'd just add them to stock if I didn't want them so I'm not obligated. "How can you know if they're for you if you can't try on your size," sez he. So true. 

I think the new Boa version can be removed with a 3mm hex, so I might buy a spare and keep it in my Camelback. I was also thinking a zip tie around the shoe would hold it well enough to get home if it failed on the trail...


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the BOA system snapping with no warning. As the poster before said, the plastic coating wore off, the cable rusted, and _then_ it went. It's been around for quite a while now, and it's only getting better.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

SteveF said:


> Thanks for the input everyone--I had my local Speshy dealer order a pair in my size. The manager is a cool guy and he said he'd just add them to stock if I didn't want them so I'm not obligated. "How can you know if they're for you if you can't try on your size," sez he. So true.
> 
> I think the new Boa version can be removed with a 3mm hex, so I might buy a spare and keep it in my Camelback. I was also thinking a zip tie around the shoe would hold it well enough to get home if it failed on the trail...


Now that is one decent LBS!

I have used BOA on Lake MXZ 301 and 302s. BOA warranties them for life. I have replaced two sets and they came with the tool to remove the wheel. I liked the older kevlar lace, but the new coated wire has lasted on my 302s for two years of many winter rides. I have only had one break on a ride (Happened to be a winter race) with the older Kevlar lace on the 301s. Was simple to tie a square knot at the break and they lasted until I sold them. Freakin I had to wear them this morning as the temperature went down to 23F. 
Call BOA and see if they will set you up with a spare. I like the BOA system, but I also wished my 302s had velcro straps as a back-up.

urmb


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

urmb said:


> Now that is one decent LBS!
> 
> I have used BOA on Lake MXZ 301 and 302s. BOA warranties them for life. I have replaced two sets and they came with the tool to remove the wheel. I liked the older kevlar lace, but the new coated wire has lasted on my 302s for two years of many winter rides. I have only had one break on a ride (Happened to be a winter race) with the older Kevlar lace on the 301s. Was simple to tie a square knot at the break and they lasted until I sold them. Freakin I had to wear them this morning as the temperature went down to 23F.
> Call BOA and see if they will set you up with a spare. I like the BOA system, but I also wished my 302s had velcro straps as a back-up.
> ...


Central Park Bicycles, Okemos, Michigan! It's a father (owner) son (manager/someday owner I assume) operation that's been around for a long time. I've been doing business with them since '95 and join in their shop rides once in a while, so they know me well. I usually prefer another local shop (The Velocipede Peddler in East Lansing, also a 2nd generation family biz) for service and bikes (they offer more variety in bikes and usually faster turnaround for service) but always enjoy dealing with Central Park when I can.

I really like the Boa on my Lake boots and they've served me well, so I'm hopeful that the Specialized version will be similarly reliable.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

SteveF said:


> ...I might buy a spare...


Don't buy anything! What Specialized won't tell you, is that you can get replacements directly from Boa - it's not their brand, they license it (that's why you see the system on many other brands, too). While Specialized will gladly sell you replacement parts, Boa offers FREE lifetime replacements, no questions asked. I'm speaking from experience here, not just hearsay. My friend and I both ride S-works mountain shoes, and both were able to contact Boa and had replacements in the mail free of charge.

https://www2.boatechnology.com/warranty.php


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow, good tip-thanks!


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Arek said:


> Don't buy anything! What Specialized won't tell you, is that you can get replacements directly from Boa - it's not their brand, they license it (that's why you see the system on many other brands, too). While Specialized will gladly sell you replacement parts, Boa offers FREE lifetime replacements, no questions asked. I'm speaking from experience here, not just hearsay. My friend and I both ride S-works mountain shoes, and both were able to contact Boa and had replacements in the mail free of charge.
> 
> https://www2.boatechnology.com/warranty.php


What Arek said is true. Boa is great at replacing the broken S2 cartridges.

I, unfortunately, have had three of the Boa S2 cartridges break on my Specialized Rime shoes in just over a year of riding with them. It just happened again last night.

All three of the breaks came at the same place, the little plastic piece under the hex bolt.

I do believe my issues have something to do with the use of Deep Woods Off. I ride in an area where deer ticks are quite prevalent so sometimes I spray Deep Woods Off on my shoes. Every time I have done that sometime in the ride the S2 cartridge breaks like I described. I have since NOT sprayed my shoes (except for last night) and have not had an issue.

I wonder if there is something in the Off that is eating away at the plastic???

I think I may send my broken cartridges back to Boa, maybe they can shed some light on this.

Now I always make sure that I now have a spare right and left cartridge with me when I ride...although I have found that if I don't have a spare, and I tighten up the Velcro straps on the shoes tighter, I can still finish my ride without fear of the shoe coming off.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Huh, yeah, OFF will definitely react with petroleum products like plastics. I'll be sure to spray the socks but not the shoes! I picked them up-they're comfortable but a pain to get on. I hope they'll break in (or I'll learn the trick) and be easier to get my foot into.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Huh, yeah, OFF will definitely react with petroleum products like plastics. I'll be sure to spray the socks but not the shoes! I picked them up-they're comfortable but a pain to get on. I hope they'll break in (or I'll learn the trick) and be easier to get my foot into.


They do break in a bit. I found the easiest way to get in them is to rotate the Boa knob about 4 or 5 turns to open them. It lets the shoe open up more than enough to get my feet in and out.

Good luck with them!!!


----------



## mtb4146 (Sep 16, 2008)

The BOA system is the best closure system out there. I have had some Spec road shoes for about 5 years now that have the BOA system and no problems at all in that time. I recently picked up some Spec S-works mtb shoes cheap on ebay with the BOA system and I cannot wait to take them out and ride them. Not only do they provide a all around squeese on your foot, they are fast to adjust if you need to and easy to clean. They are by far much better than a ratchet strap. Sidi now uses a BOA type closure system for their high end road shoes but I like the original BOA better.


----------



## marcymarc (Sep 20, 2011)

I have bought some speci shoes with the BOA fastening system last year and have found that the rubber grip on the otter edge of the tightening disk is peeling off. I was a little upset since they only lasted me 1 riding season and were not cheap. 
Is this covered under a warrenty?


----------



## marcymarc (Sep 20, 2011)

Just noticed the Link to BOAs warrenty page. Thank you. Still should not need replacement after one season


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

The only problem I've ever had with BOA was on wakeboard bindings. They'd break fairly easily, but there was a ton of pressure on them with landing and cutting. With snowboard boots and bike shoes, I haven't had a problem at all and love them.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 25, 2007)

Arek said:


> Don't buy anything! What Specialized won't tell you, is that you can get replacements directly from Boa - it's not their brand, they license it (that's why you see the system on many other brands, too). While Specialized will gladly sell you replacement parts, Boa offers FREE lifetime replacements, no questions asked. I'm speaking from experience here, not just hearsay. My friend and I both ride S-works mountain shoes, and both were able to contact Boa and had replacements in the mail free of charge.
> 
> https://www2.boatechnology.com/warranty.php


Whoa, I just did this and yes, it's free. Thanks for that!


----------

